# Touring Gear for Sale Prices Reduced



## moonriver (May 7, 2010)

Sad to say, but we have stopped touring on two wheels. So, I have a tub full of high quality gear - enough to outfit a couple and the bike as well. While I would prefer to sell the entire lot at once, I will sell you what you might need. 

All prices exclude shipping. If you decide on something, I will take it to UPS and get an estimate. Then you can deposit the full amount to PayPal and then I will get it off to you.

Everything is in excellent condition. The men's gear is around 44 L; the women's is a size 8. Boots are size 12. Helmets are large. Pictures available.

BMW Men's jacket and pants by Modern Concept Size 44L Black/Gray $150
MARSEE Men's summer weight pants Size 38 Black $45
ALPINSTAR Men's boots Size 12 Black $90
SHOEI X 9 Helmet Full Face Red $60
KEVLAR Gloves Waterproof M Black $45
GERICKE Gloves Waterproof L Black $35
BMW Gloves Light weight L Black $25
BMW Ladies' leather jacket, pants, and kidney support, by Endeavour Size 8 Black (Plaid lining) $225
SHOEI Z 11 Helmet Full Face Yellow $60
Vinyl rain suit by TEKNIC Black pants, yellow jacket M $25
Liners (pair) for luggage rear mounted luggage boxes $30
Bike cover $45
Tank top storage bag with clear map pocket $40


----------



## fjacobs1000 (Jul 18, 2013)

pm sent


----------

